# Got to the Range; Didn't Get to Shoot



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Thought we'd finally get a chance to test out the boy's new hunting rifle today. Took the boy up Parley's Canyon to the PMAA range. Found 5 shooters occupying about 12 shooting stations. Not a gun in the gun rack, but long guns were stacked 2-3 high on more than one unoccupied bench. Old timer with his tripod jammed up against the seat of the adjoining, empty concrete bench rather than in the empty aisle on the other side of him. 

I told the Rangemaster it looked like a yard sale. He told me I should just move gear to clear a bench for myself if I wanted to shoot. The boy and I just went home. 

It's bad enough having to maintain the gear, load the car, find the time and money, and find the boy. As much as I love to shoot steel, I'm not volunteering for range housekeeper just so I can do it. 

There's a point where the resistance/irritation/aggravation factor just makes an activity not worth doing anymore. I gave up skiing for that very reason. Got tired of paying large sums of money and dragging around tons of gear just to have self-absorbed morons put my safety at risk. I'm a hairs breadth away from that point when it comes to shooting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That was totally ignorant on their part. Nothing wrong with spreading all their stuff out over several benches but when someone else arrives they should be scrambling to clear a spot for them. Why didn't the rangemaster take charge and ask these guys to make room? I've been to a range where the tactical-pant-wearers are spraying a rainbow of hot brass out of their tricked out AR15s onto my guns and me. Brass clinking off my guns tend to tick my off a bit. 
When I go to the Mantua range above Brigham City everyone is very polite and accommodating. It's a nice pleasant range to shoot at.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is highly annoying, but don't let others ruin something that you enjoy. A very simple question to the guys if they wanted to move their crap or if they wanted you to throw their crap out of the way may have made for a fun time for your and your. Probably best to say something a little more tactful than that, but what a loser of a rangemaster. That wouldn't ever happen at the Lions Club in Bountiful or Lee Kay, they were both open today.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Range etiquette is quickly vanishing IMHO.

I got in a bit of a disagreement with a guy and his poor behavior at Lee Kay a while ago and got banned for 6 months over it. Time well spent assuming the Jack Arse learned to behave in a more respectful manner around other shooters at the range.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> That wouldn't ever happen at the Lions Club in Bountiful or Lee Kay, they were both open today.


I've been wanting to get back to Lee Kay. Haven't been down there in a few years. But I had to work 5 hours of overtime this morning and I had a vague recollection they close early on Sunday. Couldn't confirm that, because they don't publish their hours on their web site.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Range etiquette is quickly vanishing IMHO.
> 
> I got in a bit of a disagreement with a guy and his poor behavior at Lee Kay a while ago and got banned for 6 months over it. Time well spent assuming the Jack Arse learned to behave in a more respectful manner around other shooters at the range.


Did he speak up over your liberal use of vulgarities or something? I generally have my kids with me and sometimes overhear such language; I give them the look and they usually realize what a moron they are and that they are in a public place, not the local strip club.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utskidad said:


> Thought we'd finally get a chance to test out the boy's new hunting rifle today. Took the boy up Parley's Canyon to the PMAA range. Found 5 shooters occupying about 12 shooting stations. Not a gun in the gun rack, but long guns were stacked 2-3 high on more than one unoccupied bench. Old timer with his tripod jammed up against the seat of the adjoining, empty concrete bench rather than in the empty aisle on the other side of him.
> 
> I told the Rangemaster it looked like a yard sale. He told me I should just move gear to clear a bench for myself if I wanted to shoot. The boy and I just went home.
> 
> ...


That's what happens when ya go to a PMAA range.

uh...what's a PMAA range?

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Did he speak up over your liberal use of vulgarities or something? I generally have my kids with me and sometimes overhear such language; I give them the look and they usually realize what a moron they are and that they are in a public place, not the local strip club.


I wish it were that simple. It ended up that although this guy was clearly the problem, me throwing a full Jamba Juice at his car is deemed socially unacceptable and is apparently frowned upon at Lee Kay.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I wish it were that simple. It ended up that although this guy was clearly the problem, me throwing a full Jamba Juice at his car is deemed socially unacceptable and is apparently frowned upon at Lee Kay.


**** Republicans! I guess they didn't understand you were just sharing your organic nectar as the communist that you are? I will have to get the full story one of these days. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not that interesting of a story honestly. I just lost my temper because of an ignorant guy who kept interfering with my shots and despite a couple requests to stop what he was doing, he chose to continue. Wasted several rounds because of this guy and I had to re build the loads I was testing as a result. So I got mad and threw my smoothie on his windshield after having some choice words with the offender and a range officer saw me and told me I couldn't come back for six months. Not all that exciting IMO


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

The rangemaster at PMAA is really relaxed about things if it's relatively quiet. Half the time I shoot there, I end up calling the "ceasefire" and "hot range". If you shoot there enough, he tends to let you do your own thing and stay out of your way, which is nice. It's a different experience than Lee Kay. Lee Kay is much more regimented. 

As for the Lee Kay hours, they close at 1 PM on Sundays and aren't open Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> That's what happens when ya go to a PMAA range.
> 
> uh...what's a PMAA range?
> 
> .


Police Mutual Aid Association

Public range at East Canyon exit of I-80.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Has Lee Kay rebuilt the range that burned down last summer? Also I am working up some slug and buckshot loads. Anyone know of a range that allows buckshot and slugs at 50-100 yards?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know what I would do if I couldn't drive a couple of miles from my home and be in a location that I don't have to put up with any other shooters and have a range out to 1000 yards. You have to love living next to BLM ground.


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Critter said:


> I don't know what I would do if I couldn't drive a couple of miles from my home and be in a location that I don't have to put up with any other shooters and have a range out to 1000 yards. You have to love living next to BLM ground.


You're a lucky son of a gun Critter...Wish that was my case.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Has Lee Kay rebuilt the range that burned down last summer? Also I am working up some slug and buckshot loads. Anyone know of a range that allows buckshot and slugs at 50-100 yards?


It is supposed to be ready for shooters in July


----------

